# correct way to eject pax



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

it's been a good long while so I forgot, but I thought I remembered kicking out a rider halfway through the trip, using I believe the cancel feature, and being paid $0.00.

didn't get paid for the accrued pick up / miles / time like on Uber

just to prepare myself, since I will be doing Lyft only for the next God knows how long has Uber does their background check dance, what is the proper way to kick someone out if necessary?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

og bunky said:


> it's been a good long while so I forgot, but I thought I remembered kicking out a rider halfway through the trip, using I believe the cancel feature, and being paid $0.00.
> 
> didn't get paid for the accrued pick up / miles / time like on Uber
> 
> just to prepare myself, since I will be doing Lyft only for the next God knows how long has Uber does their background check dance, what is the proper way to kick someone out if necessary?


End ride


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

swipe end, no to would you drive them again, 1*, maybe reason, and do i need to file a report?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

og bunky said:


> it's been a good long while so I forgot, but I thought I remembered kicking out a rider halfway through the trip, using I believe the cancel feature, and being paid $0.00.
> 
> didn't get paid for the accrued pick up / miles / time like on Uber
> 
> just to prepare myself, since I will be doing Lyft only for the next God knows how long has Uber does their background check dance, what is the proper way to kick someone out if necessary?


First off your vulnerable, your back is to them and your going to end the trip. You need to change this situation first before even alerting that the situation is getting out of control.

Your safety is first.

Keep driving until you can find a safe lighted area like a store. Say you have a bladder issue and got to go pee.

Once inside, and on store camera, text them and apologize profusely that you just had an accident in the toilet and your ending the trip, it's going to stink really bad if you drive, will refund their money. For them to go ahead and get out and call another Uber.

If you peek and see them not getting out, call the police. 

Your in control and as an independent contractor can end the trip anytime you wish. The refund is to encourage them to leave ahead, without doing any damage to your vehicle or to you inside the store.

Once they Ubered and gone, report to Uber and or police as you see fit.

If they can't get another Uber, call the police and deal with them in the bathroom area and they escort you to your car and you drive off.

Always stay safe, this job isn't worth doing, certainly not worth getting hurt or dying over.

You should be getting time and mileage provided the trip was long enough, but those rare cases you get bad pax are few that your not going to care about a few missed bucks, that they are out of your car and your life. One star and go on.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

thanks for the speech, but what's the proper way to eject via the app? I'm not asking for a book on safety


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

og bunky said:


> thanks for the speech, but what's the proper way to eject via the app? I'm not asking for a book on safety


Swipe to end trip like you do when you arrive. 

The trip is calculated when you swipe start to when you swipe to end.

There is no "your ejected" course of action through the driver or rider app.

By being ejected, I assume here YOU want to end the trip early because of bad pax, it happens.

You end the trip and they get out, how you handle it is your business. Your the boss.

However ejecting pax is going to cause a crisis on them, especially if there are no other Ubers around and they could be violent, pull a gun and force you to drive.

That's why I suggest handling it remotely, out of harms way.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

"GET THE **** OUTTA MY CAR.
NOW.
RFN
AS IN RIGHT ****ING NOW.
I will KILL you, then I will cook you and eat you.
GET OUT!!!"

Or, something like that.

Then pull over, turn off the ap and spend a full minute writing to Uber explaining that they were the worst, most dangerous pax you ever had.
"He had a gun .. .no, two of them.
And called you the N word.
Then produced a THIRD gun.
Then threatened me, and my first born."

Make it bad.
Then get on with making a living.
Easy peasy


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

😴


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

og bunky said:


> 😴


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

og bunky said:


> what is the proper way to kick someone out if necessary?


A tutorial:


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

All seriousness I think it's just this:



og bunky said:


> swipe end, no to would you drive them again, 1*, maybe reason, and do i need to file a report?


File a report with Rovil saying he made racist/sexist/homophobic slurs and made fun of your speech impediment and service animal.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

is filing a report necessary / recommended?

as in, do they even bother looking at it and documenting it? or is this going to be some more incompetent bullshit where I have to spend an hour to try to document something that they can't even figure out how to reference back at a later time if the pax decides to file a complaint as well?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

og bunky said:


> what is the proper way to kick someone out if necessary?


While the car is still moving.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

og bunky said:


> is filing a report necessary / recommended?
> 
> as in, do they even bother looking at it and documenting it? or is this going to be some more and competent bullshit where I have to spend an hour to try to document something that they can't even figure out how to reference back at a later time if the pax decides to file a complaint as well?


On times I either kicked out someone or just had a bad feeling about them (like they'd make a complaint about something) I'd preemptively savage them to Rohit or Rovil depending on if it was Uber or Lyft. 

I don't know that it made a difference but it felt like it was all I could do.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> On times I either kicked out someone or just had a bad feeling about them (like they'd make a complaint about something) I'd preemptively savage them to Rohit or Rovil depending on if it was Uber or Lyft.
> 
> I don't know that it made a difference but it felt like it was all I could do.


It probably saved your ass.
Rohit believes the first story he gets. (I dunno about Rovil ... I never worked for her).
'Be the first with the best' is always good advice; in poker or gunfights or love or war.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> First off your vulnerable, your back is to them and your going to end the trip. You need to change this situation first before even alerting that the situation is getting out of control.
> 
> Your safety is first.
> 
> ...


I really hope you’re joking!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

og bunky said:


> is filing a report necessary / recommended?
> 
> as in, do they even bother looking at it and documenting it? or is this going to be some more incompetent bullshit where I have to spend an hour to try to document something that they can't even figure out how to reference back at a later time if the pax decides to file a complaint as well?


So what your really asking what Uber/Lyft is going to do about it?

Well out of all those 11000+ trips on Uber and 4x more than that as a taxi driver it all comes down to how long they've known you and the frequency of the complaints from different pax and of course how you handle it.

I would aim not to report anything unless the pax reported something first and Uber wants you on the horn, I've had that happen once and explained the song was in Spanish and I didn't know it was saying 'kiss me all over' but will promptly delete the song from my library. They said I've done a lot of trips and don't suspect this is permanent issue, so they signed off have a nice day and thanks for being a Diamond Driver.

Making many bad reports on pax can reflect negatively on you, perhaps your really the problem. But if it's something really serious then you need to.

Uber and the like are going to take customers side more than drivers usually so best just to be a good on ant and remain off the radar.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

TobyD said:


> I really hope you’re joking!


I am NOT joking. I have had guns pulled on me twice as a taxi driver.

As rideshare goes more mainstream one is going to pick up the cream of society more often and of course stolen phones used to call drivers.

It's almost too easy.

As drivers we are taking our lives in our hands everyday. If one isn't ready to have ones brains blown all over the windshield, they shouldn't be driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> "GET THE **** OUTTA MY CAR.
> NOW.
> RFN
> AS IN RIGHT ****ING NOW.
> ...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

To reiterate what others have said (and ignore the bathroom advice), stop somewhere where there are people and explain that the ride is over, why it's over, end it and ask them to get out of the vehicle. If they refuse, I simply say, I've asked you nicely, I'm asking you one more time and then I am calling the police for assistance. I don't threaten and this is all on dashcam so lets not make a bigger issue out of this than need be. If they refuse again or plead, ... I call 911 on speaker. I do not threaten about these things. At that point they usually hop out. If you feel like you are in any danger, grab keys and phone and hop out of the car. You will probably get a 1 star, it's OK, you still get paid the same. 
As far as filing a report, do so IMMEDIATELY. There have been so many posts here about drivers having better outcomes because they were first to file a report. Racist language, sexist, tried to touch you, ... something! The best defense is a good offense.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

At gun point. 😉


----------



## Harry Humpter (Apr 30, 2020)

The one and only time I ejected a pax I just pulled over on the side of the raod and said "get out" he *****ed, I said "the ride is over get out" with my hand on the grip of my glock and stared at him. He got out, I ended the trip and there may have been some sort of "Are you sure" prompt from Uber but that was it, I gave him his one star and drove off.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

pretty good way to deactivated


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Disgusted Driver said:


> To reiterate what others have said (and ignore the bathroom advice), stop somewhere where there are people and explain that the ride is over, why it's over, end it and ask them to get out of the vehicle. If they refuse, I simply say, I've asked you nicely, I'm asking you one more time and then I am calling the police for assistance. I don't threaten and this is all on dashcam so lets not make a bigger issue out of this than need be. If they refuse again or plead, ... I call 911 on speaker. I do not threaten about these things. At that point they usually hop out. If you feel like you are in any danger, grab keys and phone and hop out of the car. You will probably get a 1 star, it's OK, you still get paid the same.
> As far as filing a report, do so IMMEDIATELY. There have been so many posts here about drivers having better outcomes because they were first to file a report. Racist language, sexist, tried to touch you, ... something! The best defense is a good offense.


That's all good in all, but there are pax that are intentionally starting shit because they already plan on pulling a gun.

A driver doesn't have a chance with their back turned and pax behind them, unless they already have the pax seats booby trapped, which of course is illegal.

Now the blinding white light flashy thing is ideal as it gives a few seconds headstart. Put the vehicle between driver and the hostile pax. If that has to be triggered, like driver sees a gun.

If pax believes your coming back from your pee deception, duh take the keys, they may hesitate as they were not ready yet, didn't pull the gun out.

A driver just can't assume anything with their heads looking out the window 

Unless your booby trapping the pax seats a driver really doesn't have much of a chance, carrying a gun is against TOS and almost worthless since pax got the drop on drivers already.


----------



## Harry Humpter (Apr 30, 2020)

og bunky said:


> pretty good way to deactivated


He never saw the gun, I just said get out. Just before getting into the car he took a piss in the street and then after getting in proceeded to complain about everything in the car and I put all that into something that followed up with. And you're correct packing heat will definitely lead to deactivation but having an active account is no use if I'm dead. The incident in question happened in 2017 and I've had no other issues since then.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Harry Humpter said:


> He never saw the gun, I just said get out. Just before getting into the car he took a piss in the street and then after getting in proceeded to complain about everything in the car and I put all that into something that followed up with. And you're correct packing heat will definitely lead to deactivation but having an active account is no use if I'm dead. The incident in question happened in 2017 and I've had no other issues since then.


A driver is more likely to get busted carrying than actually having to use the weapon.

I've done at least over 30,000 trips/fares and only twice were guns pulled and I'm still here.

Some pax just like to scare everyone, like they are the major drug dealer in the area or something.

A driver is more likely to have issues with sexual complaints or claims about lost items and driver took, than someone actually intending to harm driver.

Of course if a driver is an ass....


----------



## Harry Humpter (Apr 30, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> A driver is more likely to get busted carrying than actually having to use the weapon.
> 
> I've done at least over 30,000 trips/fares and only twice were guns pulled and I'm still here.
> 
> ...


 Well I'm gratful that you're still here but if a pax or anyone points a gun lethal force is then justified. I've never had such an incident but if I did then I guess I'd just get deactivated. I'm glad I don't do passengers anymore.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Then pull over, turn off the ap and spend a full minute writing to Uber explaining that they were the worst, most dangerous pax you ever had.
> "He had a gun .. .no, two of them.
> And called you the N word.
> Then produced a THIRD gun.
> Then threatened me, and my first born."


You also need to allege anti-service animal behaviour and homophobia too for maximum impact.

"Plus he said my service animal that I drive with looked gay".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

New2This said:


> A tutorial:


Pax - "You are facing a very..."
Driver - "I'm facing a f**king moron!"

Cracks me up every time .

To be fair, though, dude had the emotional IQ of a toddler, and the pax played him like a cheap violin.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Keep driving until you can find a safe lighted area like a store. Say you have a bladder issue and got to go pee.
> 
> Once inside, and on store camera, text them and apologize profusely that you just had an accident in the toilet and your ending the trip, it's going to stink really bad if you drive, will refund their money. For them to go ahead and get out and call another Uber.


Never, ever, get out of your vehicle, walk away and leave a passenger in it. At that point, THEY have control, not you.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Amznwmn said:


> Never, ever, get out of your vehicle, walk away and leave a passenger in it. At that point, THEY have control, not you.


Control of what? A vehicle with no keys?

Your back to them while walking away? Your back is already to them in the vehicle. The further you get walking, the more chances they will miss when they cap on you.

You never go into a store to pee and leave pax in the vehicle? They want to stay with their luggage.

There is insurance for the vehicle if they somehow steal it and a claim on them if they do damage.

You always try to get yourself out of harms way if having to eject a potentially dangerous pax.

Good pax take care of themselves.

I guess your one of those people from one of those countries that values property over your own life and health.

That's very stupid thinking. Alive one can always make more money.


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

Rampage said:


> At gun point. 😉


You need a gun, to drive in Atlanta, excuse me, THE ATL.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Where can I buy ejector seats?


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Your back to them while walking away? Your back is already to them in the vehicle.
> 
> You never go into a store to pee and leave pax in the vehicle? They want to stay with their luggage.
> 
> ...


In control of my livelihood, that’s what. 

I don’t allow pax to sit directly behind me, if there’s just one. In which case, no, my back isn’t “already to them in the vehicle.” THAT would be stupid and dangerous.

WTF!! Of course, I’ve never gone “into a store to pee and pax in the vehicle.” Nor will I ever do so. What an absolutely moronic thing to do! If I was a pax and my driver did that, I’d cancel the ride and be on the phone immediately with Uber support. THAT is an incredibly stupid thing to do.

Why would I take the chance of allowing them to damage my vehicle when I tell them that they need to get out?? You don’t think they’re going to be pissed?? Or that they’ll retaliate by f**king up my car?? Sure, my insurance will cover the damage, but in the meantime, I can’t work and my insurance rates go up again.

THAT’s just plain ignorant thinking.​


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Swipe to end trip like you do when you arrive.
> 
> The trip is calculated when you swipe start to when you swipe to end.
> 
> ...


Bro take a paranio(spelling?) pill. Ive done over 25k rides an out of my 8 ejections not ONE acted crazy. Who cares if they got a gun so does everyome else here including myself.

My suggestion is too end the ride normally an I always report their behavoor after driving away too protect myself. If needed you can even get Gryft too call you immediately thru your app. I only do this when they are highly agitated an are threatening me. You gotta CYA


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

og bunky said:


> is filing a report necessary / recommended?
> 
> as in, do they even bother looking at it and documenting it? or is this going to be some more incompetent bullshit where I have to spend an hour to try to document something that they can't even figure out how to reference back at a later time if the pax decides to file a complaint as well?


Ive always filed a report if the pax acted acvordingly. You always gotta preempt their shitty attitude an behavior. It only takes a few minutes too do it. I usually dont even follow up as its not usually neccesary.


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

I had this one passenger that hates the farking Eagles, man.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wil Mette said:


> Where can I buy ejector seats?


An airbag under each seat should do the trick. Getting the roof to break away, that's a harder problem.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

this thread got way too complicated. I just wanted to know how to kick them out so I still get paid my $3.75 and not $0.00


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Amznwmn said:


> In control of my livelihood, that’s what.
> 
> I don’t allow pax to sit directly behind me, if there’s just one. In which case, no, my back isn’t “already to them in the vehicle.” THAT would be stupid and dangerous.
> 
> ...


Regardless where the pax sits, they got the drop on the driver. Even in the front passenger seat they just wait until the driver turns their head to the left, like for on coming traffic and then BLAMMO they just capped a round past the drivers nose out the fscking window and the driver is then shitting their pants.

The driver doesn't have a chance unless the pax is outside and approaching the vehicle with hostile intention which most times the driver can bail or scare them off.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

og bunky said:


> this thread got way too complicated. I just wanted to know how to kick them out so I still get paid my $3.75 and not $0.00


It should pay you according to time and mileage since pickup to dropoff, regardless if it's early or not. But it does take a few miles down the road before it's gone far enough to register something.

If this is on Lyftards then I don't know, likely ripping you off unless you complete the trip. Else you would know this already if your doing Uber.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The first time I had to physically remove a pax from my vehicle I simply denied it ever happened when confronted about it by management.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> It should pay you according to time and mileage since pickup to dropoff, regardless if it's early or not. But it does take a few miles down the road before it's gone far enough to register something.
> 
> If this is on Lyftards then I don't know, likely ripping you off unless you complete the trip. Else you would know this already if your doing Uber.


obviously you didn't even bother reading the first post before going on your tirade


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

og bunky said:


> obviously you didn't even bother reading the first post before going on your tirade


Perhaps if you were a bit more specific the thread wouldn't have gone so far off the rails.

But that's not any fun right 😁


----------

